

dmr Tribute Wallpaper - twidlit
http://piclyf.com/ericzoo/pics/fullsize/36999

======
twidlit
Here is my first iteration of a fitting tribute to dmr. Unix is, i think, one
of the most important invention in software in recent memory.

Soliciting Feedback/suggestions

